# What Type Of Chisel Do You Prefer??



## Randy_ (Jul 18, 2008)

I just saw a question over on the Yahoo forum and it got me to wondering.  What is your preferred material for your lathe chisels?  If you use more than one type, answer with the one you use most or like best......hopefully they will be the same.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 19, 2008)

*hit wrong button*

I meant to hit carbide and not carbon steel, ooops, lol.  Guess I should pay more attention.


----------



## stevers (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow, I love the new pole graph thingie. Thats cool man!


----------



## fiferb (Jul 20, 2008)

It's kind of hard for me to vote for anything but HSS since that is the only thing I've experienced. Maybe you should get a poll from people that have used at least two different types in order to find out which is best.


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 20, 2008)

The only place I've seen carbide was some at PSI, but their claim to "never need sharpening" is a bit much. I'm not sure if I could sharpen carbide on my Sheppach without eating up half the wheel.


----------

